# 14KGODG



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a bracelet I acquired from a flea market for $1.00. It's marked 14KGODG (Gold over Dental Gold). It weighs 4.8g. I've never seen this Hallmark and was wondering if anyone here has. I did a search for 14KGODG here on GRF and nothing came up. I'm wondering if it's worth refining or just selling. I understand from searching for "dental gold" here on GRF that it can take a bit of work. For this little bit of weight, I'm not so sure refining would be worth it. TIA.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

I seriously doubt anything is made or marked as "Gold over dental gold".
Your hallmark mean something but that will be something different. It is just plated and you may get your dollar back from that plating in a sulfuric cell.


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> I seriously doubt anything is made or marked as "Gold over dental gold".
> Your hallmark mean something but that will be something different. It is just plated and you may get your dollar back from that plating in a sulfuric cell.



http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_14Kgodg_on_jewelry_mean

Google 14KGODG. It means Gold over Dental Gold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

That is simple statement put there by anybody.
As you know dental gold is so broad term as "bread" is. Therefore no serious jewelry maker will market something as gold over dental gold.

It is only my opinion but it more look like some small scam operation. I can see few clasps or items here and there scattered on internet with the same hallmark. People claim wild things that metal under plating is 10 to 20 karat. There is nothing like 10-20 if item is marked then mark represent value, it cant be wild guess or what-we-believe-it-is


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is an Auction through Gov Deals. There were 37 bids on this necklace that was marked 14KGODG. It sold for over $300. I can't believe that all those people bidding on this item raised it up over $300 because it was cheap Gold Plate.....

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1347&acctid=135


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

This is it.
We see it daily on eBay when people pay through the roof for something/anything.
Problem is that there is not much of these KGODG things around.
If there will be couple of thousands of them going for that price then it may be truth.
Otherwise it is just rumor - it is easy to spread things like that. I would stick with my original thought: Why on earth somebody would try to make and market jewelry from dental gold without firmly stating content. Answer is - to scam as many people as I can.

From your picture it is obvious that plating is missing on some spots on chain, base metal is silverish. Would you use yellow gold to plate white dental gold? Besides, dental gold is dental gold not jewelry.


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

I understand what your saying. What I've read is, the dental gold could be mixed with platinum or palladium giving it a silver color. But the item shows no wear whatsoever. That may have been bad lighting when I took the picture. I took the picture using my Samsung Galaxy SIII with a 30x Jewelers Loupe over the camera lens. I've taken another picture from a different angle and it shows no wear. This bracelet looks brand new. No Wear. 







The only thing I can think of is to call a few reputable jewelers tomorrow and get an idea of what it could be worth. I don't think Gov Deals scams people by using "ghost" bidders. Case in point. Last Nov 2012, I purchased, through Gov Deals, over $100k worth of electronics, for a little over $600. These were Fujitsu PBX systems that were still working. Since I didn't care about trying to resell these units, I scrapped them for a little over 3K electronics scrap. So I can almost say for certain, that Gov Deals DOES NOT use "ghost" bidders to bump up the price.











http://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/NorthShoreJoe/ScrappyMcFlappy/4129_215_2_zpsc0fcbd1c.jpg[img]

[img]http://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/NorthShoreJoe/ScrappyMcFlappy/PICT2569_zpsc0417b8f.jpg





































The Backplane boards were impressive. Quite a few pins but I didn't bother. Sold them as is.
























The logic boards looked like this...






































If I remember correctly, I got 42 Intel 386 DX but they were through-hole and dirtied with solder on the pins. I still have them.

I've only started with jewelry recently, since getting more involved with GRF. The electronics scrap recycling thing I was heavy into while I was active over at SMF (Scrap Metal Forum) but believe me, I still look at all the auctions for deals like this.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

I do not think they use shill bidders. Simple gold fever do this job way better than anything else.
People are blinded by gold in these days. That may explain why price went up so much. 
I do not want to sound like jerk. It is just that I would rather be skeptical in cases like this. 
You paid just dollar so treat it in this way. Expect dollar back and if it will be more consider it luck.


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

You are correct, Pat. We cannot put our trust into Wikipedia or Answer.com type places. We need to do our due diligence and follow up on gathering the correct information to verify any of our questions. Especially when it comes to jewelry, and the PM's they may or may not contain. Speculation can put a hole in your pocket. Never trust just one source of information. Always back it up with multiple verifications. Tomorrow, I will call a few jewelers and ask what the GODG really means. Even then, what would be the best way to get a true value? Is there a test I may be able to perform with my gold testing kit that would tell me if this item has Pt or Pd? The idea of it being Gold over Dental Gold had me interested. Having inconsistencies brought into the equation raises my own doubts about the information I've gathered and I thank you for that.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 7, 2013)

Kane333,
I did a google search and found over 8,500 hits on "" "GODG" jewelry ""
It is basically dental gold that contains a mixture of several PM's, including Gold, Silver, Platinum and what ever other metals dentists use. It usually runs between 10 to 18 karat gold. This is ten formed into whatever jewelry desired and then plated with karat gold.
It is not refined to purify the metals contained in it, only recovered and remelted to form new jewelry. Seems to be popular in countries other than America


This is done so it can be sold as Real Solid karat gold without the distinction of coming from someones mouth. Usually from dead people, where their teeth are removed before burial or cremation.

It is kind of a trade secret that is not publicly spoken of.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Any testing like this will destroy or damage item.
You can use stannous to show if Pd/Pt. You can take one piece of it, give it quick bath in hot AR to dissolve plating, then try to dissolve what is left of that small piece in fresh AR and try test with stannous, dmg.


----------



## glondor (Jul 7, 2013)

The tiny catch for the clasp is marked godg......and it may be. It looks very easy to attach these to a chain...it is not even soldered closed. (attaching ring) I am guessing Pat is most correct. Is that a copyright circle above/beside the godg on the catch?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> Kane333,
> I did a google search and found over 8,500 hits on "" "GODG" jewelry ""
> It is basically dental gold that contains a mixture of several PM's, including Gold, Silver, Platinum and what ever other metals dentists use. It usually runs between 10 to 18 karat gold. This is ten formed into whatever jewelry desired and then plated with karat gold.
> It is not refined to purify the metals contained in it, only recovered and remelted to form new jewelry. Seems to be popular in countries other than America
> ...



But... 8500 hits is next to nothing. Things like trade secret and not publicly spoken of are making me even more suspicious that it is not what "someone" claiming it to be.
It is against any common sense to market something in this way. Mainly if you present it as gold. What is even funnier is that they do not forget clearly mark karat of plating when value of this plating is pretty much negligible comparing to claimed 10-20 karat body of item.

Your post made it look even more suspicious in my eyes. I simply have hard time to believe it is of any value mainly for how it is marked in first place. 
If the item is only 10 karat dental gold then marking it as 14KGODG makes no sense as value of 14k plating is nothing comparing to 10k of body of item.
It resemble all that EPNS, HGE, MILLS and god knows what else type of hallmarks which are here only to confuse people who should know better.


----------



## alexxx (Jul 7, 2013)

gold OVER dental gold simply makes no sense...

if I melt a button from electronic scrap such as pci card fingers and than make a jewel out of it I wont stamp it GOESSAPCFG (stands for Gold Over Electronic Scrap Sush As Pci Card Fingers Gold)

gold is gold... whatever source it comes from... The only thing we need to know about the hallmarks is purity... or maybe the jewler official stamp if it comes really from a known professional, an artist... that's why we use stamps like 14K or 18K...

we simply don't care if the jewel was made with gold from my step fathers right testicle or is 2nd molar...

even if GODG truly stands for Gold Over Dental Gold, it still makes no sense and this kind of hallmark should be simply banned

I simply see it as a scam to blur potential buyers with little knowledge


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't believe that GODG means Gold over dental gold. It isn't realistic. Try to run any manufacturing with a mix of dental alloys as a source, it would only end in a disaster. If the material is too hard you can't draw wire or making plates of it, it would only break or crack. To refine it and alloy it with copper to a known alloy doesn't cost a lot.

I would say that GODG is just a makers mark... it even has the (R) symbol for trademark stamped. That should be a really easy tell. I rest my case!

Btw, I found http://en.allexperts.com/q/Jewelry-Gems-Minerals-689/necklace-ID.htm

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just found the same page as Goran did.
It seems like just mark of manufacturer. You will see tons of similar hallmarks on turkish or italian gold.
While they will claim it is just their name the real reason may be more sinister - to fool people.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

*G*old *O*nly *D*eposited *G*ently ? :twisted:


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

I love the debate. This one has me intrigued and the fact that very few if anyone has any knowledge is better for the debate. The Hallmark does have an ® next to the Hallmark. This could very well mean what Göran has said. That it is a Makers Mark, so to say. I need to find out if this is actually a Makers Mark, which could mean nothing more than HGE or if what someone who posted on Wiki-Leaks stated....Gold Over Dental Gold. :lol: 

Alexxx, I understand your point of view also. It doesn't make sense that someone would plate gold over dental gold, and then sell it for gold plated jewelry prices. This makes no sense at all. But, what if the person acquired it from an Estate Sale and didn't know better. What if it truly is alloyed with PM's other than Gold such as Pd or Pt? That's why I wonder why someone would bid a necklace that weighed a little over half an oz to more than $300 on the auction I posted earlier in this thread.

Pat, the method used to make this piece of jewelry could very well use what has been described. Gold over Dental Gold. Why does this seem like it's preposterous? There may very well be a jewelry manufacturer out there that has registered this as a method for making jewelry that is worth more and can be priced more than even Gold Filled items. More research is needed for this one.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 7, 2013)

Gold Offered to Deeply Gullible? :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

OK. So I purchased this necklace at the same Flea Market for $1.00. Tell me what everyone thinks about this one. It's Marked 14K Italy. Right next to the same bracelet that has started this debate.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 7, 2013)

Measure the density and I think you will have an answer without damaging the goods.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

Why it was sold so high in that auction?
Because it was electronic auction and people are stupid. Because of gold fever blind them.

Did you noticed what I posted before? Turkish and Italian gold? They are the most faked jewelry around. 
I would say that italians use more often hallmark 585 if they want to mark 14 karat gold.

You should ask yourself why they were sold for 1$ each. Item with that price tag is screaming test-me-before-you-pay.
Here in Europe it is very common to have group of people of particular ethnic background making their living by going around selling this type of jewelry. Story is often similar, sick family member or out of gas...

Please do understand that I do not envy you, good deals happen sometimes but more often it is just scam and that should be your main focus.

Take similar item made from 14k gold and compare weight.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 7, 2013)

For a quick, non-destructive test, check it with a powerful magnet. The large ones from hard drives are ideal. If it reacts to the magnet (other than the clasp), it's not solid, karat gold. 

Dave


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> Why it was sold so high in that auction?
> Because it was electronic auction and people are stupid.


Gov Deals is not an electronics auction. They auction everything from lawn ornaments to thousands of acres of land. Go Karts to Heavy Equipment. Hand Tools to Industrial Machinery. You can't prejudice this site for what they sell because of a few items. Research first before commenting.

It's all good friends. This is only a debate. Please don't take this wrong. I like to see what the opinions are about things like this. I mean no harm. If it's taken in the wrong context, forgive me. I mean no harm. I simply ask for opinions on how to evaluate items like these and if there are people out there using hallmarks like these to scam, then it's to benefit everyone here. Not to hurt anyone. If the majority of people here think or have come to the conclusion that these are not good buys, then so be it. Better for the forum and new people that are not as knowledgeable about things like this. But no one has convinced me that GODG is a bad thing. I'll have to find out myself through my own research. Posting things like Gold Only Deposited Gently ? :twisted: or Gold Offered to Deeply Gullible? :mrgreen: doesn't help the thread but literally makes jokes about it. Thanks.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 7, 2013)

The items cost you $1 each. File them deeply and use some acid to test.
Case solved.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

But our two quotes are no less joke than gold over dental gold.

I guess sometimes people need to get hands dirty and test it or go to some place to test it. Simple research on internet is not enough.


----------



## kane333 (Jul 7, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> The items cost you $1 each. File them deeply and use some acid to test.
> Case solved.
> 
> Jim




That may solve the Gold Karat content question, but what about the other PM's that may be present? If there are any other PM's, would a simple acid test reveal them? Case still open...


----------



## Palladium (Jul 7, 2013)

Well for someone who has run literally 100,000's of pieces of gold, i have never seen the first piece marked Dog or whatever. They are both plated!
There are 10,000 hits that say a Pentium Pro has 1 gram of gold or that gold plated pins are karated or plenty of other urban myths, but as we all know because it says so doesn't make it true.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 7, 2013)

kane333 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > The items cost you $1 each. File them deeply and use some acid to test.
> ...




Since you are the one with the "platinum dreams" I guess you will have to read this book;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=16976
Then you will be able to find platinum group metals hiding in all kinds of $1 flea market finds.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2013)

I think I mentioned that before.
Take small piece of it. Put it to hot AR to dissolve plating, take out. (I do not believe body of this particular piece contain even grain of gold hence I suggest to remove outer plating)
Put that renaining piece to fresh hot AR and test with stannous. That will reveal you if there is anything of value there. Alternatively use DMG to check on Pd.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 9, 2013)

Any update on this? I would really want to know what both of your purchases will turn out to be. Did you tested them or took to jeweler?
Thanks.


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 12, 2013)

No way either of those pieces are gold at all... that last one just wreaks of fake. the loop almost looks rusted, the chain would have a proper end with a loop on it and not just some willy nilly ring. even the lobster is of a common costume jewellery design... if the lobster was real it would be hallmarked which I don't see... sorry to say but I'd put all my money on fake.... the only thing that *might* be real would be the actual piece that is marked 14k on the last pic and not the chain.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 12, 2013)

kane333 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt anything is made or marked as "Gold over dental gold".
> ...



Let me think about this. You've used a source to verify what you want to believe----a source that could have easily been posted by the person perpetrating a fraud?

I can think of NO reason why anyone would make anything from dental gold, aside from objects that go in the mouth. It would be akin to using a new car to knock down walls. 

Don't you think that, maybe, one would be far better served to simply use 10K alloy instead? 

If your answer is no, that they used dental gold because of the high gold content, then why wouldn't one simply use 18K gold alloy, and not pay for the platinum group metals that are common to dental gold? 

If I was in your position, I'd be damned quick to use the corner of a file and a drop of nitric acid to test that object, to come to terms with the idea that you do NOT have gold over dental gold. I don't know when I've seen anything so absurd. 

Harold


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jul 12, 2013)

kane333 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Why it was sold so high in that auction?
> ...



I am pretty sure what Pat means here is the auction is "electronic", meaning it is done online, rather than being a "live" auction where those bidding are actually in the presence of the items they are bidding on. I believe he has done his research.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 12, 2013)

I vote you should just refine one of them all the way to just find out exactly what is and is not in them. 

After all you're only out a buck for one and could sell the other on eBay for $2 to cover your loss of the one.


----------

